
Help choose which Linux distro saves the earth from alien invasion. - MisterLunduke
This post is for something I have made.  So it is, by definition, self promoting.  But I know many of you will be interested.  So, with that in mind, I&#x27;m going to post it anyway.<p>I have almost finished a novel.  And I need help getting some dedicated writing time to get the last ~10k words down and final edits in place.<p>The book, “Steve’s Laptop”, is a Sci-Fi Comedy about a developer named Steve who, while working at “the world’s largest software company” near Seattle, is trying to save the world from an alien invasion.  Primarily with his laptop.  Hence the title.<p>If I were forced to compare it to something I would call it: “They Live” + “Hitchhiker’s Guide to the Galaxy” + “The IT Crowd“.<p>I&#x27;m holding a &quot;Help me finish this book&quot; sale&#x2F;fundraiser.  A pay-what-you-want deal where you get my existing books, and get a chance to take part in shaping a small part of the book itself.<p>Specifically, you get to vote on which Linux distro is used on &quot;Steve&#x27;s Laptop&quot;.  If you want to see Arch save the world from alien invasion... this is your chance.<p>More Info:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;lunduke.com&#x2F;2013&#x2F;12&#x2F;10&#x2F;the-help-bryan-finish-this-book-sale&#x2F;
======
MisterLunduke
Here's the link to additional info so it's more clickable :

[http://lunduke.com/2013/12/10/the-help-bryan-finish-this-
boo...](http://lunduke.com/2013/12/10/the-help-bryan-finish-this-book-sale/)

